# Disability pension (VC) and rehabilitation?



## Amos (16 Dec 2017)

Hello
new here
Joined in the early 80's, got out after 20 years, retired. Not medically released. Because of several service related injuries, I have been drawing a pension for several years before getting out. My pensionable condition was never bad enough at the time for medical release. So I was allowed to continue working in my trade.  
Since getting out, condition worsened and got reassessed. Ok.  I've continued to work, I could not live on my small pension, not enough to live on and pay my mortgage and kids etc... but I was unable to work full time. I wasn't aware I could be eligible to other programs.  
Long story short, I've just been approved for rehab.  This makes me really anxious!!! What now? I'm scared I will have to quit working completely and not have enough money to live on! My job pays well, I just can't work it many hours.
I've spent the last week reading on the different programs but I find it all very confusing and have more questions than answers.


----------



## Cosmo12 (17 Dec 2017)

Allo, if you are on rehab you should have the earning loss benefit 90 % of your pre release salary. Your case manager should guide thru this process. Other benefits can be available depending on the effect of your injuries on your capacity to work. 

See career impact allowance, see diminish earning capacity

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/policy/document/2126

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/policy/document/1971

Hope this help

Cosmo


----------



## Amos (17 Dec 2017)

Thanks for info Cosmo12

I've just been approved for rehab but I had no idea I was eligible for it since under the old plan.  
Just not able to work enough to be making enough money lately. 
Would I be able to continue working in same profession at even more reduced hours? Not sure I can sit around the house all day.  I would be able to work still but less hours.   Nothing I read speaks of this.
thanks for the help


----------



## Teager (17 Dec 2017)

GreenArmychick said:
			
		

> Thanks for info Cosmo12
> 
> I've just been approved for rehab but I had no idea I was eligible for it since under the old plan.
> Just not able to work enough to be making enough money lately.
> ...



If approved for the earnings loss benefit  (ELB) which is 90% of your pre release salary you would be able to continue to work but they would minus whatever you make out of that amount.

For rehab you will have access to different things such as education, medical help and any assistance that can help you with your injuries/illness that improves in your recovery and being able to work more. If things don't improve for you you can be approved to stay on ELB till age 65. After 65 there's another benefit but reduces your pay to 70%.


----------



## Amos (17 Dec 2017)

I wish I had known earlier about this, I thought both old veterans pension and new system where separate from each others. 
Will know more next week. Thanks for the help. I think I can manage 2 days a week at reduced hours. But that's it, for example, I did an extra shit this week and I'm down for the weekend   Any little extra I do, increases my pain.  
Thanks again.


----------



## Amos (27 Dec 2017)

Teager said:
			
		

> If approved for the earnings loss benefit  (ELB) which is 90% of your pre release salary you would be able to continue to work but they would minus whatever you make out of that amount.
> 
> For rehab you will have access to different things such as education, medical help and any assistance that can help you with your injuries/illness that improves in your recovery and being able to work more. If things don't improve for you you can be approved to stay on ELB till age 65. After 65 there's another benefit but reduces your pay to 70%.



How long do Rehabilitation benefits last?  who decides if/when the veteran is done with rehabilitation, better or not? 
For Earning loss benefits, what if I work but my wages vary from one week to another (all the while low enough) does that get recalculated monthly, do I provide them with paystubs monthly? 
This stresses me out, making matters worse


----------



## Teager (27 Dec 2017)

GreenArmychick said:
			
		

> How long do Rehabilitation benefits last?  who decides if/when the veteran is done with rehabilitation, better or not?
> For Earning loss benefits, what if I work but my wages vary from one week to another (all the while low enough) does that get recalculated monthly, do I provide them with paystubs monthly?
> This stresses me out, making matters worse



Rehab is tailored to your needs so length of time is dependent on your needs. Most people are on it for 2 years but there have been some that are 5 years. 

For pay you would provide VAC with your pay stubs but can simply scan them and upload to myvac account.

You would usually have a case manager helping with your rehab plan if you don't have one just request one with VAC. They will be the ones deciding how long your rehab is. If it ends you can still be eligiable for ELB and other benefits.


----------



## Amos (28 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the info, helpful and reassuring.  
Having a tough time admitting and accepting (not there yet) my body's limitations.  My brains say I can but my body is quick to remind me the contrary.


----------

